# Störe aus Forellenseen essbar?



## pawofischfinder (1. August 2012)

Hallo Angel-(koch)freunde,

schmecken Störe, die in Seen eingesetzt werden?
Wenn ja, auf welche Art kann man sie am besten
zubereiten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## StörSpezialist (1. August 2012)

*AW: Störe aus Forellenseen essbar?*

Moin,
klar schmecken sie, da sie ja meißt nicht lange in dem See bleiben..
Ich räucher meine gefangenen Störe sehr gerne. Dabei schneide ich sie als Koteletts und lege sie vorher in eine Gewürzmischung ein.
Sehr schönes Fleisch, da keine Gräten vorhanden sind, aber das Ausnehmen ist die reinste Tortur.

LG Niklas


----------



## Fin (1. August 2012)

*AW: Störe aus Forellenseen essbar?*

Geräuchert schmecken die Störe wirklich sehr gut! Kam auf einer Geburtstagsfeier jedenfalls gut an #6


----------



## reticulatus (1. August 2012)

*AW: Störe aus Forellenseen essbar?*



pawofischfinder schrieb:


> Hallo Angel-(koch)freunde,
> 
> schmecken Störe, die in Seen eingesetzt werden?
> Wenn ja, auf welche Art kann man sie am besten
> ...


Hi,

hatte zwar noch nicht oft das Vergnügen welche zu erwischen, da FoPu´s nicht unbedingt zu meinen auserwählten (Lieblings-)Gewässern gehören, man fuhr eben früher öfters mal mit Junganglern hin.

Geräuchert sind diese Fische sehr delikat, wurde aber hier schon geschrieben.

Desweiteren bereite ich den Stör bzw die Sterlets oder Hybriden gerne als Kotteletts/Karbonaden zu, vorher mariniere ich diese für 8-12 Stunden in einer eigenen Gewürzmischung(Pfeffer, Paprika, Chilli, Prise Curry, diverse Kräuter, Knoblauch, Zwiebel) mit geraspelter Zitrone-/Limettenschale und Öl, allerdings ohne Salz, gesalzen wird später.

Danach auf den Holzkohlengrill oder auch in der Alufolie zubereitet auf Gemüsebett ein Gedicht

In der Grillpfanne gebraten auch nicht schlecht, zum Durchgaren lege ich sie allerdings in den Ofen.


----------

